# Cardio For Cutting - Your Choice?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally i prefer AM cardio for quick results but what should your heart rate be for optimal fat burning with minimum muscle loss when doing fasted cardio? Some say to keep it to a brisk walk but for like 1/2 an hour, others say it makes no difference and the faster the better

Whats your views?


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sure its 60% of your maximum heart rate for best fat burning results


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fasted for one hour at about 70% of max hr is what paul has always had me on and it works well - so is always cross trainer at stilted conversational rate 

have tried high intensity but it's not very nice and gave painful shin pumps so I stick to method I prefer [which is easier but boring]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan86 said:


> I'm sure its 60% of your maximum heart rate for best fat burning results


When you say this mate do you mean the 220 minus your age ?? thanks !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> fasted for one hour at about 70% of max hr is what paul has always had me on and it works well - so is always cross trainer at stilted conversational rate
> 
> have tried high intensity but it's not very nice and gave painful shin pumps so I stick to method I prefer [which is easier but boring]


I love the cross trainer too, might get myself down to the gym 1st thing to get a bit done


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

When i was cutting, never really ever monitored heart rate, just did 40mins on stationary bike morning and 40mins on cross trainer in the evening and i was sweating like a pig, that worked for me!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I put on a bin bag (add holes lol) under a long sleve top and a jacket with hat gloves trackies tucked in to socks then ride as hard and fast up hills as i can on the farm near my house medium pace on the flat full speed up the hills 40mins 3 times weekly also gives good leg deffinition as a bonus lol

o and as an indication of usefulness ive lost almost 5 stone under this method lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> I put on a bin bag (add holes lol) under a long sleve top and a jacket with hat gloves trackies tucked in to socks then ride as hard and fast up hills as i can on the farm near my house medium pace on the flat full speed up the hills 40mins 3 times weekly also gives good leg deffinition as a bonus lol
> 
> o and as an indication of usefulness ive lost almost 5 stone under this method lol


Great effort mate, you could also use these, under your clothes fit better than a bin bag and make you sweat like mad, also if you look after them they will last for a few uses...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Dispos-Dust-Paint-Protective-Spray-Suit-/350220886631?pt=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&hash=item518acaa267


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol now that is a much more noval idea than me punching holes in a bin bag every time i get the bike out lol thanks for the link


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

my best results came from upon waking and i always do 45 mins cardio and just gauge my speed by still being able to hold a conversation !!!!!!!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I just run like a cvnt! Try and do the 6 mile round trip as quick as I can! I aim for 8:30/mile though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr H said:


> my best results came from upon waking and i always do 45 mins cardio* and just gauge my speed by still being able to hold a conversation *!!!!!!!!


Lol i would try this but i do cardio alone :lol:

Seems like a mad way to gauge it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going back to my early ( by early l mean 3 am ) bike rides when my ar*e becomes more accustomed to it.

Used to do 2 and half hours every other morning.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fasted incline walking or cross trainer for me well some bcaa and glutamine before hand. HR around 130


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> When you say this mate do you mean the 220 minus your age ?? thanks !!!


Yeah I think that's it!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Muscle loss with cardio shouldn't be an issue unless you're in an extreme calorie deficit and have been for a while (e.g. Last stages of a cut).

A mixture of High intensity interval training, strength circuits and steady state aerobics is the best way, just make sure you can recover.

You could debate all day which is the most efficient but the ultimate aim is to create a further calorie deficit without having to cut dietary calories.

My personal preference is jump rope mixed with plyometrics, boxing or breakdance, huge calorie burn and more fun than a treadmill...but then again I'm not a bodybuilder


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

a lad l know who competes regular and has for years used to go on a STEPPER for an hour at a time.

Can you imagine how boring that must have been !!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I was doing 1 hour fasted. 30 mins fast walking on incline and 30 mins x-trainer. Worked well.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> a lad l know who competes regular and has for years used to go on a STEPPER for an hour at a time.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring that must have been !!


I know a girl who competes and does the stepper lol and every day without fail at 7:00am her Facebook status is *step step step*

Those who know her will know who i mean


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> I know a girl who competes and does the stepper lol and every day without fail at 7:00am her Facebook status is *step step step*
> 
> Those who know her will know who i mean


Are we on the same one, two paddles side by side ?

Boring as fu*k....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I know a girl who competes and does the stepper lol and every day without fail at 7:00am her Facebook status is *step step step*
> 
> Those who know her will know who i mean


LMAO ! ...and have you seen the little step she uses ! OMG that would drive me mental  ...stepper in the gym - different story - that hour would go fast and dunno about boring ...more like dying !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Are we on the same one, two paddles side by side ?
> 
> Boring as fu*k....


Just a little thing you stand on lol.. would rather do any other form of cardio tbh


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Running, feels amazing after a good run.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

For me steady state on a cross trainer no more than 120-125bpm, any more and my body tells me im doing wrong, legs ache like a bugger for it.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> a lad l know who competes regular and has for years used to go on a STEPPER for an hour at a time.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring that must have been !!


I use a stepper,i just put it in front of the t.v.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cardio should be banned, it ruins lives. First it starts off with a gentle stroll on the treadmill (gateway cardio) before you know it you will bs sweating red faced, out of breath. Running, biking or even rowing to get ur fix. Dont be took in by it, just say no to cardio!!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> LMAO ! ...and have you seen the little step she uses ! OMG that would drive me mental  ...stepper in the gym - different story - that hour would go fast and dunno about boring ...more like dying !


I know lol must be so boring on a home stepper like that at 7am... and aww the girl im talking about she's just so cute isn't she! I have met her in real life and she is tiny! 4ft 9 i think... like a little gnome :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I know lol must be so boring on a home stepper like that at 7am... and aww the girl im talking about she's just so cute isn't she! I have met her in real life and she is tiny! 4ft 9 i think... like a little gnome :laugh:


sinead yes - pixie not gnome LOL, think how I felt next to her .....like a bloody monster


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

i enjoy doing AM fasted on bike! I have it set next to my desk and i watch youtube videos and browse forums...easy lol!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

run any time of the day fasted or not.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

on a serious cut:

fasted am cardio. well not entirely fasted - wake, have some caffeine, creatine, BCAAs and glutamine then jump on treadmill. incine 10, speed 5 which is about 65% max heart rate for me.

i do this for about 30 min and then i do it again in the evening.

im not a fan of HIIT as it takes too much out of me, and when im on a calorific deficit i want as much "get up and go" as i can get for my resistance training. i just use cardio as a tool to burn excess calories...i dont see the need to go mad on it.

but then there are some crazy ripped BB'ers who swear by HIIT. each to their own i suppose.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> on a serious cut:
> 
> fasted am cardio. well not entirely fasted - wake, have some caffeine, creatine, BCAAs and glutamine QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I would limit the BCAAs and glutamine if cutting. The amount of Cardio you do directly relates to what you have been eating. I am not sure bodybuilders should be X training for more than an hour as they could well be burning muscle the very thing they are seeking to expose, I tend to do 2 x 20 minutes seeking to go slightly further than before always as soon as the gym opens then I see how long I can go before I eat, allowing my body to burn fat recovering


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> im not a fan of HIIT as it takes too much out of me,


Same here. I wish I could run but I just do 20 - 30 mins after a workout and on non weight days. I cycle to work so that is my AM cardio I guess :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have half a shake and go for a nice long run, love it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like to have the get up and go to run in the morning. I'd realistically need to get up at about 5:50am though to do it and i ain't getting up that early so i just do it 3 evenings a week.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im just about to shoot 4iu of HGH and then do 30 mins fasted (got up late again) lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> a lad l know who competes regular and has for years used to go on a STEPPER for an hour at a time.
> 
> Can you imagine how boring that must have been !!


not to bad if he has a good book.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not to bad if he has a good book.


**** that I'd be on my arse within 3 minutes


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'd like to have the get up and go to run in the morning. I'd realistically need to get up at about 5:50am though to do it and i ain't getting up that early so i just do it 3 evenings a week.


haha you sound like a student mate, 5.50am is a lay in to alot of people! i envy you!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> haha you sound like a student mate, 5.50am is a lay in to alot of people! i envy you!


Here, here  I was contemplating going to the gym at 4am to get my sessions in!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

With living on the seafront it's fasted run along the beach for me on a morning before the kids get up. Can't beat it especially when the sun is just rising.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Started my fasted cardio this mornin, absolutley killed me haha

26 mins X-Trainer (Good Pace, all I could manage, bolloxed!), 20 Mins cycle (10 mins hard 10 maintaining heartrate)- 10 mins jog - Then a Swim. Felt ill right after, soon as id had some muesli I was sound.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just to let some of you know, theres no such thing as 'the fat burning zone'. There's no magic number, no magic percentage.

And someone wrote 220 - your age - thats your maximum potential heart rate, however, that is not accurate either, but its a good guess.

- To add

Fat utilization occurs most at rest, as soon as you start exercising more, CHO (carbs) become the source of energy.

When I see people writing about % of heart rate I feel sorry they have been lead by others who have been told the same thing.

-IMO its best to do 'cardio' (I like HIIT) between 10-15mins MAX after weights (If you're cutting) and I do this because I've seen studies on this where testosterone levels are elevated at the end of heavy intense weights - Testosterone DOES like to burn fat, so for me, it makes sense.

It's all personal of course, if something works for you, carry on, or you could try something new.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

When im able to get my **** out of bed, Fasted AM.

Not because its better, but because i enjoy it.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Fasted 1.5 mile dog walk.

I like running but I've a 'niggles' from a torn calf muscle so can't at the moment, so it's the dog walking and cross trainer at the minuet.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

HIT OR TABATA is the best for me. Also i think it's more beneficial for a heart.


----------

